

iPhone 4 Reintroduced in India for Rs. 22,900($370). This is Bad News. - ishansharma
http://ishan.co/iphone-4-reintroduced-in-india

======
maxharris
I live in California. I still use my iPhone 4, which I bought over three years
ago. It is the only cell phone I have.

I'm running iOS 7, and I don't see what the big deal is. Sure, the 5S feels
snappier, but my old phone is still beautiful, solidly built, and easy to use.

